# Madwifi-driver and Netgear WG311T wireless network card?

## beastmaster

hi everyone  :Very Happy: 

eh.. okay it's my turn now.

I searched around the forum but there was no result hit for wg311t, so I'm thinking that I should throw a thread about it.

here is the setup, I just bought another wireless network card, NETGEAR WG311T PCI, and now I'm kind of lost that what driver does it work well with it?

I heard of the madwifi-driver may be it, WG311T uses athero chipset?

Can someone comfirm this with me that what chipset model exactly does it use?

Has anyone tried madwifi-driver on any supported wireless network card successfully yet? It's kind of weird that I took at look at their official website(sourceforge.net), but there is really nothing informative there (and scary part is that their driver is still a per-release 0.1 version..  :Shocked: ), so I'd like to seek some help here.   :Embarassed: 

Also, will prism54 driver possibily work with this wireless card?

Any help will be appreciated, thank you.

p.s. I have another similar product from netgear, wg511, a pcmcia based wireless network card, which works very well with prism54 driver. So then... without a doubt I went to buy this new WG311T few days ago, then found out it uses totally different chipset than WG511  :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## lfkerby

I've got a wg311t running in one of my machines.  I use the madwifi driver (probably

a recent CVS version)  and it supports this card though I can't confirm support for

the turbo mode.

So to answer your question(s) the WG311T has an Atheros 5212 chipset in it

and it is supported by the madwifi driver.  No, I don't think the prism54 driver

will do anything for you.

----------

## Gentii

You should have searched before buying, but actually I made the make mistake, but not in the same order  :Smile:  I first bought the wg511T (108 mbps) with an atheros chipset, it works with madwifi-driver in portage, or with the cvs (must be nearly the same). But the support is pretty crap, and as said above, the 108 mode isnt supported. So this card is totally useless under linux, because there is a wg511, which doesn't have a turbo mode and have a prism54 chipset. I bought it one week ago, and it really rules with linux. The link quality isn't even comparable between the 2 cards, and the wg511 is as fast as the wg511T (54 mbps) because the turbo mode isn't supported with madwifi, and the wg511 is of course cheaper  :Smile: 

It's nearly the same with the pci version, wg311 and wg311T. But it's a bit confusing about the wg311. It seems some version have the great prism54 chip, and others have the crappy atheros chip. Can anyone confirm or correct me if I'm wrong ?

The best way for wifi pci card on linux is probably to buy a good rated card on http://prism54.org/supported_cards.php, like the SMC2802W.  But I guess it's too late for you now  :Smile: 

----------

## beastmaster

I can still return it and get Wg311 instead, so you are saying prism54 driver is better than madwifi, right?

----------

## teknum

I've got a wg311t running on my gentoo 2005 box. So far so good, I also installed the wireless tools which allows me to setup my essid and wep encryption. I am using the latest masked version of madwifi-drives and madwifi-tools. Dont really no anything about the prism drivers.

----------

## BenPope

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> It's nearly the same with the pci version, wg311 and wg311T. But it's a bit confusing about the wg311. It seems some version have the great prism54 chip, and others have the crappy atheros chip. Can anyone confirm or correct me if I'm wrong

 

As far as I can tell:

WG311: Atheros AR5212

WG311v2: Texas Instruments ACX111 	

WG311T: Atheros AR5002G

The first one is not confirmed by this website:

http://customerproducts.atheros.com/customerproducts/ResultsPageBasic.asp

But it is on the MadWiFi Wiki:

http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=compatibility_list#wg311

I just purchased a WG311, only to find out it was a v2.  So it;s going back and I'm getting the 311T.  50% extra on the price.  Too many companies creating a v2 or a + or a gold or something stupid, which uses the TI chip instead of the Atheros, and is in fact, a completely different card.  Quite why they can't call it a different model number, I don't know.

----------

